# squirrel or ground hog climbing a tree?



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

while i have been out deer hunting i have seen a ton of massive squirrels that are the biggest i have ever seen. they are over double the size of the gray squirrels in my neighborhood. they are huge and red, are these just regular red squirrels or something else? my brother and dad didn't believe me about how big they were until they went hunting with me and my brother thought at first it was a small dog running around. it's in greene cty.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

sounds like fox squirrels they are about 1 1/2 times bigger than a grey.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

could be a fox do they have bigg bushy tails? I f so sounds liek dinner!! I say take a gun and go squirrel hunting

also ground hogs will climb trees I have seen it with my own eyes


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

He said he went hunting. If he doesn't know the difference between a squirrel and a ground hog I hope he quits hunting LOL


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

As long as he knows his intended game animal, thats okay with me. I would suggest calling the DOW at 1-800-wildlife and asking them for a game identification guide. Great info.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

If you're used to only seeing greys then a full grown fox squirrel will look huge to you. As stated before , they are 1 1/2 - 2 times the weight of a grey & the tails are huge.
Groundhogs will climb trees to escape danger (have seen many times), but almost never higher than the first branch. It's pretty funny if you can hang around long enough to watch them climb back down ....... they are not good at it.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

groundhogs do climb trees like mentioned above...


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Huntinbull said:


> As long as he knows his intended game animal, thats okay with me. I would suggest calling the DOW at 1-800-wildlife and asking them for a game identification guide. Great info.



On the ODNR site: http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/species_a_to_z/speciesguide_default/tabid/6491/Default.aspx


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

They have a booklet ( about 50 pages? maybe more?) That they give me to hand out to my students during hunter education class. Call 1-800-wildlife and they will send you one. It is called the game identification guide. Ask for it.

I have several extra copies so PM if you live near kent.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

i was more asking what type of squirrel it was. I know that groundhogs don't climb trees they prefer to fly duh! thanks for the info!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

chris1162 said:


> i was more asking what type of squirrel it was. I know that groundhogs don't climb trees they prefer to fly duh! thanks for the info!


they WILL climb trees guaranteed


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

fishintechnician said:


> they WILL climb trees guaranteed


YUP they do when pressed for an escape route from a dog. Seen it more than once.

Nik


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

I've seen groundhogs climb an apple tree for the apples. They can get up there if they have a reason.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i killed a groundhog about 15 feet up a tree with my compound bow. years back, we went to tuskararus county for a deer hunt. i couldnt believe when i saw it, we were walking out to the wood and one of the guys with us was like, kill it ill eat. sure enough, i shot it, he gutted it and took it home. 

the fox squirrels where im hunting are pretty big too. prob getting fat for the winter.


----------

